# Pheasant Hunt



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi ladies!

Just wondering if anyone's going to B.O.W's pheasant hunt next weekend?*


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Not going this time, but I have gone before. It's a great time!!!


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*I'm going to this one. Never hunted pheasants before; have always wanted to. CAN'T WAIT! *
[/COLOR] 
*If anyone is going drop me a line! *


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Wish I could, but I have 5 month old twins that are keeping me busy. :lol:

Hope you have fun! I've gone in the past and it was a great time.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Oh my gosh! :yikes:*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Boys or girls???*


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

haha. Boys. Although it turns out that my husband arranged it so Grandma will be watching the boys Saturday so I can go out rabbit hunting.  I bought a small game license back in September, but this will be the first oppurtunity I'll have to use it, the last weekend of the season. 

Good luck Saturday! Hope you get a couple of birds. Pheasant is awfully tasty.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

Outdoor Gal said:


> haha. Boys. Although it turns out that my husband arranged it so Grandma will be watching the boys Saturday so I can go out rabbit hunting.  I bought a small game license back in September, but this will be the first oppurtunity I'll have to use it, the last weekend of the season.
> 
> Good luck Saturday! Hope you get a couple of birds. Pheasant is awfully tasty.


 
*That was so sweet of your husband! How did the rabbit hunt go? Did you get anything???*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Thanks for the good luck! I got a rooster!!! This was my first time pheasant hunting AND it's my very first kill! I'm incredibly wired today, let me tell ya! **:woohoo1:* :woohoo1:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats!! That's awesome. 

I had a great time Saturday. I missed one rabbit with both barrels. But the dogs followed it and after circling it for 30 min. it ran out right by my husband. It was a great evening though. I actually saw two other bunnies, but couldn't get a shot at the first because an old truck topper was in my line of fire. And it holed up. And my father-in-law kicked up another one, but it was a bit far for me to shoot and it ran straight for it's hole too. Now I know where the holes are, next time I'll just have to stand overtop of the holes and wait for it to come to me. 

It felt so good to get outside, it's been too long. But man, I'm out of shape. lol.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

_Woohoo! Congrats!! That's awesome. _

_I had a great time Saturday. I missed one rabbit with both barrels. But the dogs followed it and after circling it for 30 min. it ran out right by my husband. It was a great evening though. I actually saw two other bunnies, but couldn't get a shot at the first because an old truck topper was in my line of fire. And it holed up. And my father-in-law kicked up another one, but it was a bit far for me to shoot and it ran straight for it's hole too. Now I know where the holes are, next time I'll just have to stand overtop of the holes and wait for it to come to me. _


*It sounds like it was a good time, even if you didn't get one (yet! :lol Well worth it to see them all on the run like that! *

_It felt so good to get outside..._

*I'll bet! I'm glad to hear you got a chance to spend time outside and have some fun! Nothing like being outside (especially when you've been cooped up awhile!) Now will you get a chance to go again soon? *


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Won't be able to go out rabbit hunting, today is the last day of the season. But I will be out turkey hunting April 19 and maybe get out for a morning or two of scouting. Though the hubby will have to do the majority of it. I'm hoping to get my first bird this year. Turkeys have turned into my Moby Dick. I have the worst luck. I've never made the same mistake twice, but I've made about every mistake you can make the last two years. :help: 

I'm a little worried though, I'm so out of shape, and we normally hunt really hard, doing a lot of run and gun style hunting. Plus, I'm breastfeeding the twins, so that will add a whole new spin on being out. lol. I told my husband we'll have to bring a pop up blind. That way I can pump and of course that will be the time when the biggest tom ever comes in. I'm thinking it might work to my advantage to invoke Murphy's Law. :lol: 

How about you? Any big outdoor plans coming up?


----------

